# Happy 4th of July! Free Shipping & T-Shirts for Qualifying Orders at 034Motorsport!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We'll be closed tomorrow in observance of Independence Day, but our website will be offering free shipping and t-shirts for qualifying orders all weekend long! :thumbup:



To receive the free t-shirt with you order over $300, just add this item to your cart in the desired size: *"034Motorsport" T-Shirt*​
034Motorsport will resume business as usual on Monday, July 7th. Everyone at 034 would like to wish you a happy 4th of July weekend!


----------

